# Stepson



## Harvey007 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi my fiancee left me last year taking her 13 year old son with her, i miss him like crazy, i love him to bits and sure he misses and loves me but she somehow looks at his messages and he's scared to contact me incase it upsets his mum. I can only hope and pray one day I'll get to see him again, it could be months years or never, one heartbroken stepfather here folks.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

How long were you together for?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that. How long were you in his life?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't know how many cases I've seen where the mother tries to make sure the kids are provided all the information needed to cause them to hate their father, let alone the step dad.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

VladDracul said:


> I don't know how many cases I've seen where the mother tries to make sure the kids are provided all the information needed to cause them to hate their father, let alone the step dad.


Sad but true, I'm sure she's telling him all kinds of stuff. Who knows, he may reach out to you when he's an adult. That probably doesn't do much for the pain now but on the other hand you need to be careful contacting him. While you didn't provide any background info, the last thing you need is her filing some kind of charges against you.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

So very sad for the child.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

This is all part of dating a single mom. Being a step parent is a thankless job. I was married to a single mom for a while and helped raise her kids too.


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Harvey007 said:


> Hi my fiancee left me last year taking her 13 year old son with her, i miss him like crazy, i love him to bits and sure he misses and loves me but she somehow looks at his messages and he's scared to contact me incase it upsets his mum. I can only hope and pray one day I'll get to see him again, it could be months years or never, one heartbroken stepfather here folks.


You leave out a lot of information that is necessary for people to help you with a good advice. We need more context: How long did you stay with your fiancée and her son? 
Why did she leave you? 
Did have a talk with her about your relationship with her son? 
A mother knows what's best for her children, and if you think it is better for her son to maintain his relationship with you, did you try to have a conversation with her in that regard? 
Until we have answers to these questions, we cannot offer an objective and unbiased advice.


----------

